# Need feedback on drying and curing!!!



## Bojok (Sep 18, 2006)

O.K. so I plan on pulling one of my girls later this week. They will be hanging for three days in an outdoor tin shed. The shed is 7 1/2 ft by 4 1/2 ft. by 6 ft tall. The shed will be totally covered with two tarps so no light can creep in. I have a fan blowing to keep the air circulating. I've got dryer tubing in the shed to allow new air to enter and escape the room. The ambient humidity where I live should run about 40%-60% with temps running about the mid to lower 80's during the day and about the low 50's during the evening with very little if no rain at all. After 3 days hanging I'll shall put them in a paper bag for three or more so days before I place them in masonary jars. Wanting to know if this sounds like a good way to dry and especially cure my harvest the right way. If there is something else i should be doing or not be doing please reply and let me know. I have a real nice harvest this year and I want to make sure I dry and cure this amount the best way. Thanks again for any suggestions........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2006)

*Sounds good to me man. Be sure and give us a smoke report when she's all dry. Enjoy your harvest my friend.  *


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm lazy =(  I just hang for 5 days. Altho if i take them down earlier I do the paperbag route... and seems to hold moisture better that way.. as not to get too dry where it goes POOF when u light it lol


----------

